# Albino Zebra Obliquidens



## Gotchman (Feb 8, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can find some Albino Zebra Obliquidens?


----------



## wilpir (Jan 30, 2006)

Daves Rare Aquarium Fish..Found on this site.... :thumb:


----------



## Gotchman (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks, I'll check out that site.


----------

